# MBA/MFA options



## Fernando González Ortiz (Sep 20, 2018)

Hi, I'm a filmmaker from Mexico and I'm currently looking into graduate opportunities for the Fall of 2019.

I'm specially looking for MBA/MFA dual degrees. The reason behind this is that Mexico has a very rich film culture but the industry is still thriving and finding its way to become profitable and therefore be able to have more productions and bigger ideas.

So do you guys know any MBA/MFA programs, or any other kind of program that combines business and film?

Currently I'm looking at the MBA/MFA of both NYU and Chapman. Also I'm looking at the Peter Stark Program in USC.

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Mitchomito (Sep 21, 2018)

Hi Fernando. I'm also gonna apply for NYU MBA/MFA program. Do you have a Business background?


----------



## Fernando González Ortiz (Sep 21, 2018)

Mitchomito said:


> Hi Fernando. I'm also gonna apply for NYU MBA/MFA program. Do you have a Business background?


So I have a film and AV background and some digital project management BG, no actual business BG. What about you?

Do you have any other options for your master?


----------



## Mitchomito (Sep 22, 2018)

I hold a Bachelor Degree in Business Administration. I've been studying for the past two years all MFA programs in the United States. By far, the NYU MBA/MFA Dual Degree program is the one that attracted me the most. But I'm gonna apply for MFA programs too.

Sometimes I wonder if there are strong options too in Europe and Canada.


----------



## mistah_P (Oct 15, 2018)

Essentially there are no "true" dual programs for MFA/MBA. You pretty much have to apply to the programs separately. And you would have to cross-reference schools and programs making sure both are good.
NYU with Tisch and Stern is probably pretty good. (Top ranked in both MBA and MFA)
UCLA's Anderson is a pretty solid MBA (top 20), and well, the film program... you know.
Columbia's MBA is always a top 10 or even "M7" ranked, and their film program is solid.
USC for the production program alone is worth it, although the B-school is somewhat moderately considered.

My take is that go for network over ranking. No one will care if you graduated from HBS if you don't have contacts/affinities in film production.

In Europe the best program production standalone is the Femis/Ludwigburg one-year producer's program. But you have to speak either German or French. And there is no MBA.


----------

